# best landing position to minimize injuries when landing FLAT?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

saw this video YouTube - Worst snowboard crash EVER looked like he jumped off a 3-4 story building. good thing he landing on his feet. however his upper body was too centered over his legs. he said in an interview he compressed one of this veterbrae and busted his sternum. not sure how he damaged his sternum but from the video looks like he kneed himself in the chest. it's probably not easy to control your body in the air like that but however, do any of you think if he landed on his heels, then roll back and fall on his butt, then back and arms it could minimize some injuries? cuz this way the impact is spread out all over his body.

also in the interview he said he stood up. by standing up he stressed his sternum causing extra damage. in this case he should've never tried to get up especially there's an obvious spinal injury (cuz he said when he fell his body felt numb).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye.

Seriously, if you come down from that high and land flat on hardpack, it's gonna come down to luck in most cases.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

There was no way of completely avoiding injury there. However, to minimize injury you of course want the most gradual release of that kintect injury. In survival training I was taught how to do a backward and frontward roll which is what your supposed to do when you fall from 2 or 3 storys (google it if you want to know what I mean). However neither of those would work with a snowboard on your feet but you could apply most the principals to his fall. He could have landed with his center of mass very slightly behind his feet with his arms crossed across his chest and his chin tucked in. On impact he could let his legs go with most of the moment bending his ankles, then knees, then hips and as he got into a lower squat position attempting to roll onto his back. This would have probably resulted in some injury but a little less.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Xelorz said:


> On impact he could let his legs go with most of the moment bending his ankles, then knees, then hips and as he got into a lower squat position attempting to roll onto his back. This would have probably resulted in some injury but a little less.


more like jake brown right? YouTube - X-Games Wipe Out - Jake Brown still looks so brutal. btw a little off topic but how did jake brown pop soooooo far away from the wall? he got all this forward momentum. so bending your knees on the pipe wall can result in this?

edit: just read an article, jake brown got a fractured wrist and vertebra, also bruised liver and lung. damn!!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know if his posture would've mattered in this case. I think he was going to get hurt no matter what.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> more like jake brown right? YouTube - X-Games Wipe Out - Jake Brown still looks so brutal. btw a little off topic but how did jake brown pop soooooo far away from the wall? he got all this forward momentum. so bending your knees on the pipe wall can result in this?
> 
> edit: just read an article, jake brown got a fractured wrist and vertebra, also bruised liver and lung. damn!!!


For the situation, that was sadly a pretty decent landing. It would have been a bit better if he could have hit the ground with his feet first though. As people have stated there is no way to get out of either of these situations without injury. Its all about minimizing it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Biggest flat drop I've done is 35 feet. You either need to learn how to land loose and collapse when you hit or you have to have enough speed that when you hit you can ride it out. Yes I used to be 6'3 now I'm 6'.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

After seeing that, I'm seriously considering switching to cross-country snowboarding


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Donutz said:


> ]cross-country snowboarding


How does that work, Lol?

I think I'll just leave that kind of shit to the pro's.... No need to purposely try and kill myself.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I know he isnt landing flat but still.....
I would rather fall on my legs personally but I dont think much is going to help from that far. Just luck.

Elliot Sloan 2nd worst mega-slam ever at Woodward West - Shred or Die


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The human body combined with modern medical tech is incredibly resilient. As long as your head and neck doesn't break you can recover from almost anything. Given that I want to keep my head as far away from any impact as possible.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> How does that work, Lol?


You rock the triple entendre, ya know:

YouTube - Cross Country Snowboarding


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> You rock the triple entendre, ya know:
> 
> YouTube - Cross Country Snowboarding


Haha, "The great thing about cross-country snowboarding is that you can do it in the comfort of your backyard, or even your treadmill."


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

john doe said:


> The human body combined with modern medical tech is incredibly resilient. As long as your head and neck doesn't break you can recover from almost anything. Given that I want to keep my head as far away from any impact as possible.


Any chance you're younger than 35? LOL.


----------

